# Green computer manufacturers



## mychal (Jan 24, 2008)

*disclaimer: i'm a newbie so let me know if this is in the wrong forum*

i need a new desktop and I've really been thinking about getting into green computing. does anyone know of any green pc manufacturers? how do their specs/prices stand up to the dells, gateways, etc.?

i was asking my friends this same question, and one of them said he had recently heard of a new company called greeneye technology. he gave me the web address, www.getgreeneye.com, but there isn't much on the website besides a splash page. does anyone know anything about these guys?

i'm really looking for a fully-manufactured pc. i'm definitely not a great technological mind so a build is really not an option.

thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that site obviously can't help you.


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

I found one by HP HERE


> HP's Green Computers
> 
> Hewlett-Packard (HPQ) today began selling a series of desktop business computers designed to meet strict new federal energy-efficiency standards for PCs that go into effect in July. Called Energy Star 4.0, the standards are the first update to computer energy efficiency requirements since 2000. Hewlett-Packard says its HP Compaq dc5700, dc5750 and dc7700 can be configured to use 52 percent less electricity than standard desktops, saving between $6 and $58 in power costs annually per computer. That means the computers run cooler and need less air conditioning. Electric utility companies like PG&E (PCG), Xcel Energy (XEL) and Southern California Edison (EIX) have been pushing Dell (DELL), HP and other computer makers to improve the energy efficiency of PC power supplies to lower the demand on the grid.


More Information HERE


----------



## mychal (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks PCcruncher, the HP looks pretty interesting. i think it would be great to save an extra $50some a year due to a more efficient pc.

does anyone else have any ideas? or know anything more abou greeneye technology?


----------



## mychal (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey guys, if any of you are interested the site I brought up a while back, http://www.getgreeneye.com, is now up. The products look pretty interesting, but unfortunately there isn't a price list yet.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Dell and HP seem to be doing the most, but if you want to really go green, build your own PC.


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

I see Asus as the big shot in green PC manufacturing, but they only sell laptops. They build them with lead-free biodegradable motherboards with (I believe) 80-plus certified DC boards. 

Then when, like all electronics, it eventually dies, you can even send your laptop to them to recycle it for free.

There's also the industry-leading 2 year out-of-box-warranty, which Dell and HP don't have.


----------



## Green-Computing (Apr 7, 2008)

I can point anyone in the right direction if you are intereted in any of Green Eyes products. I work with the organization. You can message me if you would like to know more, or contact information.


----------



## Green-Computing (Apr 7, 2008)

btw, I have used these products! They are amazing!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You work for them and you think the products are "amazing". Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Green-Computing (Apr 7, 2008)

I said "WITH" that is the key word.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

"With" doesn't change much.


----------



## Green-Computing (Apr 7, 2008)

HHHmmm k considering I am not and have never been employed by Green EYE!!!!


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> "With" doesn't change much.


Doesn't it, though? I work with Brother labeling devices and I think they're awesome. Doesn't mean Brother has me in their pocket or anything.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Working with products or working with their organization? There's quite a difference.


----------

